# You want free therapy? Here's how!!#LifeHack (Not a joke)



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Therapy is expensive amirite or amirite?

I stopped paying £40 for my therapy sessions.. Every week I sit down in my closet and I imagine that theres a therapist sitting with me. It's basically like an interview, i talk about what I want to talk about, and the therapist will say their typical therapist type things like "How do you feel about that?", "That sounds normal", "*nods silently with a sympathetic look*".

Since I've been imagining that I'm talking to a therapist I no longer need to go to a real life one. It really works for me. So I rreally reccomend it, just try it out! You never know you might like it, and you dont need to pay a penny


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

The whole point of therapy is to get someone else's insight in your problems. You can't possibly get that if you're having an imaginary conversation with a therapist.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer phone, I hate it in person


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

loneliness said:


> The whole point of therapy is to get someone else's insight in your problems. You can't possibly get that if you're having an imaginary conversation with a therapist.


Thats not the point of therapy to me tho... i just like getting my feelings out into the open


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

loneliness said:


> The whole point of therapy is to get someone else's insight in your problems. You can't possibly get that if you're having an imaginary conversation with a therapist.


 I think the therapist isn't actually supposed to provide their view of your problems, but to help you reach insights yourself. 
I'm sure people can do this on their own, but to the same extent is doubtful.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

I think this is clever. It may not work for everyone, but it's a good way to force yourself to think about your thoughts and behaviors. I kinda do this (not with an imaginary therapist) when I'm trying to understand why I'm getting anxious.

If this is helping you...then I say nice job!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I prefer phone, I hate it in person


You can have a whole session with a therapist on the phone?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The closest I can get to free therapy is a cast iron frying pan.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The closest I can get to free therapy is a cast iron frying pan.


Come on, a talking frying pan? We're mentally ill, not stupid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Come on, a talking frying pan? We're mentally ill, not stupid.


 I wasn't planning on talking to it. That would be almost as fruitless as talking to a cast iron therapist.


----------



## kkanne20 (Feb 17, 2012)

your joke



his head
lol


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

This... is not how therapy works.

It's the same as saying "You want free sex? Here's how":

*goes on to describe masturbation*


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

masterridley said:


> This... is not how therapy works.
> 
> It's the same as saying "You want free sex? Here's how":
> 
> *goes on to describe masturbation*


Well it works for me. So it is therapy to me.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

Similar to writing in a diary, you're basically just venting, which definitely does help you get things off your chest. I do like actual therapy with a psychotherapist though because they're usually trained in giving you great advice and I've learned a few great things from my therapist too.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Well, if it works for you.:yes

That's why these people exist, we can't council ourselves. Isn't it like talking with yourself? I talk with my stuffed animals and myself to let out my anger and hurt. It does make me feel better, but doesn't heal or help anything.


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

loneliness said:


> The whole point of therapy is to get someone else's insight in your problems. You can't possibly get that if you're having an imaginary conversation with a therapist.


I dont' agree. In the end, you still have to choose as the client what you agree with or disagree with. A therapist really just helps you discover what's already going on underneath everything..at least in the case of talk therapy.


----------

